# CONGRATS JAMIE.....



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Well everyone it was his first show and he came 2nd meaning he has now qualified for the Brits in 2009!!

SOOOOO proud of you hun, you did an amazing job x

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

so exciting........


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

congrats dude:thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pics?

I didnt even know he competed....Doh...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Well done sir! Great accomplishment!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Pics?
> 
> I didnt even know he competed....Doh...


well he only got off stage about 2 hours ago but i wasnt there so we will have to wait to see who can post pics!! he looked awesome yesterday so would have looked even better today! x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

2nd is always welcome......


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

awesome Jamie

Eat now and be well


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

any news on colin " Bulkoholic" ? He was in the same class


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> any news on colin " Bulkoholic" ? He was in the same class


just text to find out!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done mate!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

colin came 5th unfortunalty but apparently looked really really good and he did himself very proud. As Jamie said he did awesome to be there from where he started and hes such a nice guy!!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Miss Bc

All the best to my main man collin, im proud of him. Pscarb done well there, might be tapping him for some prep advice too.

How many was in the class out of interest?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> Thanks Miss Bc
> 
> All the best to my main man collin, im proud of him. Pscarb done well there, might be tapping him for some prep advice too.
> 
> How many was in the class out of interest?


5


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks, the reason i ask is i was gonna take a drive down and do it myself, its a bit far for me tho.

Thanks

Well done Jamie and Colin.. :beer:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well done J.......excellent achievement...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Lin said:


> WOOOOO fantastic news Jamie.............carbs all round :thumb:
> 
> Lin


well im pretty sure him and DB have 34 doughnuts to demolish on the way home!! well thats what they brought yesterday, so depends on how many are left!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Lin said:


> WOOOOO fantastic news Jamie.............carbs all round :thumb:
> 
> Lin


ps Lin LMFAO at your new avatar


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

kelly.km said:


> Thanks, the reason i ask is i was gonna take a drive down and do it myself, its a bit far for me tho.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Well done Jamie and Colin.. :beer:


 Hey dude, that was my excuse for not entering.... Anyone heard or can find out how DB done in his 1st outing in the heavys please ????


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

BRABUS said:


> Anyone heard or can find out how DB done in his 1st outing in the heavys please ????


Don't think he's done that lol?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

He mentioned to me at Notts he was and then in a PM to me the other day, so wouldbe nice to know how he faired up and if his condition helped...



ah24 said:
 

> Don't think he's done that lol?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

MissBC said:


> well im pretty sure him and *barry* have 34 doughnuts to demolish on the way home!! well thats what they brought yesterday, so depends on how many are left!!


Brabus

Dont know if MBc mean DB

Either way the doughnuts sounds good to me :beer:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

welldone jamie mate


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Hey dude, that was my excuse for not entering.... Anyone heard or can find out how DB done in his 1st outing in the heavys please ????


4th but i think he was out weighed a reasonable amount as im guessing the other heavies had a solid 10-20kgs on him hahaha and think he went in more for the experience!

I believe he held his own on stage and apparently the MC made a full announcement before he came on praising him for how far he had come in the last 2 years, having delt with a back injury in the lead up to the brits etc and so got massive love from the crowd when he came on stage!!

what an aweomse thing to have said about you and to be respected like that for something you put your heart n soul into!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> Brabus
> 
> Dont know if MBc mean DB
> 
> Either way the doughnuts sounds good to me :beer:


yea DB hahaha


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

kelly.km said:


> Brabus
> 
> Dont know if MBc mean DB
> 
> Either way the doughnuts sounds good to me :beer:


 4th Place, awesome, really pleased for him. He did say he was doing it for the hell of it ( got guts ) as didnt live to far and that he expected to be out muscled/sized.

Still, 4th place is still a good turn outfor sure!!!!!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well done Jamie. :beer:


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Ex mate welldone


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

They aslo announced that a new class over 100kg is to introduced from the Star of Tomorrow in two weeks. Don't know how that effects the Hercules results as the class winner Dave Talbot must be in this weight category.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

well done mate...loookin forward to seeing the pics :beer:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

veritas said:


> They aslo announced that a new class over 100kg is to introduced from the Star of Tomorrow in two weeks. Don't know how that effects the Hercules results as the class winner Dave Talbot must be in this weight category.


LOL yup

Dave said to me he was weighing 136kg at the british!

Well done to all the guys who competed.

Excellent results


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrads Jamie thats a superb result.

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Vince said:


> glutes and split hams (show them better next time J :thumb: )


we tried to work on this with him yesterday hahaha he has a nice bum hahaha i even gave it a slap to get it working a bit better :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Vince said:


> Right....
> 
> Classic BB: 5 guys in this class with the top 3 clear from the start.
> 
> ...


Mmmm

Dotun weighed 102kg and i weigh 99.7kg lol

Was good to meet u too mate!

quality day seeing Jamie do so well in his first comp so massive congrats dude and well deserved... now if you kindly send me a cheque for £200 to cover the phone bill of me constantly answering your questions for the last 12 weeks it'd be much appreciated 

Na all jokes aside..

well done mate i'm proud of ya! awesome result


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like I left the show WAAYYYYY too early.

How gay is that?

Ah well, well done lads. Good job. Would have been nice too meet up with you lot.

I was with the Gold's Gym lot.

After Gavin and Peter had competed, we called it a day. Big mistake that was obviously.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Vince said:


> DB i know what you mean mate but Dotun could have easily come down u100...i actually think your condition was a bit better than his...but his got those full round muscle bellies that make him look very thick. He's a future contender in the U100 i reckon along with Serge Camaru. As for you I reckon that once you fill your frame you'll do well in the O100


Dotun has an awesome shape.. tiny joint full muscle bellies..

yeah mate I'm 25 need some growing time now.. another 10kg and see how we stand!

(oh..i'm not talking about the 10kg i'll have put on by wednesday either  )


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

DB are you going to do the Stars of Tomorrow?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Beans said:


> DB are you going to do the Stars of Tomorrow?


Not on your life... time to get BIG!.. i'll be there tho mate.. got a friend competing



Vince said:


> Mate you came leaps and bounds...i remember your prep from last year...call it improvement!


thank you mate 

Anyway this is Jamie's thread so congratulates again


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well done Jamie as I said to you as the longer your group was onstage the others faded and you seemed to fill out and tighten up when you posed congrat, and Baz glad you got up there buddy and the Dave Dean result could have gone either way I was with Dean backstage and thought he had the better taper and overall shape and condition but Dave bought a thicker fuller physique.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Congrats.. looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Wow I didnt know so many people cared! Well most ppl knew figured out was doing the show, I didnt want to make it public knowledge a) I had sooooo much on personally, and with the work and prep it would be hard to keep a log on here and B) I was only listening to DB, occational calls to Tom B (thanks mate) and Luke (top man) when my head span lol. I have been on UK-M a long time and I didnt want to hear any expectations or compliments / pointers as I was just looking straight ahead (if that makes sense). That is the reason I didn't post on Colins thread too - as I knew I was doing the same class, I didn't want to take anything away from his thread - he did FAR more than I did to get there and so deserved his place on the stage, awesome achievement. As the UKBFF done away with the first timers, which I was going to do in 2010ish, I looked at classics, and seemed to fit ok in the height/weight ratio....so I figured why not, i'd get a nice rebound off of it anyway....I decided in Ibiza with DB I would do it - he was dieting for the brits so it looked like a winner...

Well the 12 weeks went fairly quickly at first, DB helped me with my diet and training, we both train the same westside spin off routine, and I tapered my cals every week. Towards the end we added more cardio etc and reduced to a low carb diet with high refeed days. It went a little slowly from that point lol and the cardio got intense! Loved it tho it was awesome.

I had a few personal issues inbetween and I had little or no support from my other half, DB was awesome, not just with the help in prep but motivation when I was feeling down, cheering me up, and kickin my ass when needed. I think DB's biggest influence on me was his positivity, when ever I got off the phone I felt charged up and ready, cardio at 4.30am or that last rep after an hour in the gym on only 100g or carbs, knowing I had ppl there to support me made me squeeze it out.

Massive thanks mate, I couldn't have done it without you, I always looked up to you since you did your first show, and hope I did you proud, thanks to your mum and bro too for putting up with me the night before too, that helped sooo much, i'd have been a nervous wreck at home alone!

Thanks to James L too, I met him DB and Nytol (massive dude) for a training session a few weeks before when he and Baz were getting ready for the Brits, even tho he was tired and needing rest the three of us had a good chin wag on the bench outside the gym, more like a bitching session lol but it was then that I thought about sacrifces that all bodybuilders make, and as he said "its only 12 weeks, just ****ing do it" along the lines of moaning when you dont have any carbs etc, mind over matter type stuff. I used this every time I found it hard...its only 12 weeks, just crack on!

Luke and Gareth (pob) today too were great, just to have back stage a few little pointers here and there....really helped guys thanks, all taken on board! Hope I can repay one day!

Miss BC, thanks for our little chats too, your a great listener! x

Vince thanks for your input today too, your experience is defo taken on board and will use it!

Thanks to everyone else I saw today for your company and words, thanks Paul S for your words too, was great to see you there, and your efforts with colin were great - thanks to Colin too - such a positive guy, great banter back stage and good company as we were both nervous for our first time!

Whats next for me is two weeks off, a nice deep tissue massage, some posture exercises to help me out! Plenty of food!

Training wise I have a few KG's to add on my chest and tris, little calfs too, I'm gonna have a nice rebound for 4-6 weeks. I think I am going to work on my flexability too!

I need to work on my posing a lot! I let myself down with my posing, but you live and learn - I am going to the british with this in mind, I am going to make this right! Everyone said it could have been better and I take it on board.

I was expecting to do the Stars in 2 weeks but to get an Invite to the brits on my first show is awesome! I am going to really enjoy it!

Nandos after the show was awesome, James & Nic, Paul S, DB, Sam, Dave, Luke all went out and to be fair we didnt smash it too much tho the parade of orange men was funny to see! James, Nic is a top lady, you are a very lucky man! I also stopped at the service station for a sandwich and crisps and also a Mac D's before I got home lol!

Off to bed, thanks sooooo much guys and gals! UK-M is a great place!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Miss BC, thanks for our little chats too, your a great listener! x!


awww bless ya babe, you are a wicked guy and it was nice to finally meet you on sat! You deserve everything you got on sunday and all the comments in this thread, you did an amazing job and looked fab as a result!!



Magic Torch said:


> some posture exercises to help me out!


that antertior pelvic tilt huh haha x


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Well done bud you looked outstanding..

All the best and see you soon.

PB


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You looked fcuking mint and as I said, NOBODY would have complained if you'd have won this class mate, well except the guy that won of course.

Like I said, you have your ticket to the finals now so enjoy the moment, eat well but stay lean and then let 2009 be the year that you smash it up in October at the finals; I really think that you stand a very good chance of doing very well indeed.

As for Nic, yes mate, the's an absolute diamond and I would be completely lost without her.

Great seeing all the other guys too.. I was saying to Nic on the way home in the car, I have made some really great friends in this sport and the informal meal out after was a great way to unwind and talk 'shop' for a few hours.

J

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Jamie I echo what J says above 1st/2nd placing was a very tight call !

And J you suffering with insomnia like me :confused1: or just still being mad and up at 5 for cardio ?

Sam


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Well done Jamie, fair play mate. Congratulations

My sis told me you made a bit of a mess of Ozzie's shop with the pro tan LOL


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations Jamie, really pleased for you mate :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well done dude looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

good job well done jamie ,, you looked mint mate..enjoy the rest coz it will be game on again soon enuff

mart :beer:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done sweetie! xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

hey guys dave here (blue tshirt and top), was a great result for all from here on the day.... jamie got better and better as the day went on he really nailed the condition.... colin, awesome change and a nice guy who was up against a tough lineup and did himself proud.... DB, what can you say, if this had of been the stars then it might have been a different story with the new class but he still looked awesome.... and to everyone i met yesterday thanks i had a great time ....as mentioned james your missus is a gem she said some really helpful things about my relationship and i am grateful.

but can you all buy smaller engined cars please.... my little clio was struggling to keep up at the back of the convoy!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well done Jamie you big Gay, looking forward to pics 

xxxx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Just to echo what everyone said, you looked fantastic and IMO should have taken first place based on your physique.

I just want to say it was a pleasure being able to help you and Baz with your tans etc becaause you guys did so much for me when I dieted.. Countless phone calls to you both gave me that extra drive when feeling low.

When I heard the Classics needed to be backstage I got butterflies in my stomach remembering the feeling I had. It was great to be able to support you backstage mate and ease those nerves somewhat as I could tell you were quite nervous.

You did yourself and your friends proud mate.. I was speaking to Baz and us three need to go out for a few drinks! He seemed up for Portsmouth and I can put you both up for the night! Just bring your stab vest LOL!

It was great to see everyone and I look forward to the photos being uploaded!

James L - After speaking with Nic it's clear you have everything in place to be the best you can be.. Nothing or no-one holding you back.. Nic (although tipsy from the red wine LOL) is a lovely women and a real pleasure to talk to.. Just hearing her describe how she felt about the British etc choked me a bit as I saw her eyes start to fill up! You looked great James, an un-questionable victory!

LL


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> You did yourself and your friends proud mate.. I was speaking to Baz and *us three* need to go out for a few drinks!


pah!!! what about littledave..... or am i out of the loop for p!ssing on my car tyre in public!!! lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

PMSL! That was wrong mate! so wrong! lol.. It was in a multi story with people walking and driving past HAHAHAH

Anyway! Yeh man we'll give you a bell when the time comes!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done to Jamie, Colin and DB.


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

Well done Col, from everyone in Frome. Have a break, eat, and start planning for next year.

Mark


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

NICE one J, didnt even know


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pitbull said:


> Jamie I echo what J says above 1st/2nd placing was a very tight call !
> 
> And J you suffering with insomnia like me :confused1: or just still being mad and up at 5 for cardio ?
> 
> Sam


Haha, I get 4-5 sleep a night mate, really need to address that one!

Placing wise, I really cant comment, I was up against some seasoned guys, but still I wont comment on looks thats the judges call, all I will say is that my posing will be better come the finals as will my condition (tho I think I did ok for my first go on that front). If I posed better who knows, but I didnt and still came second so I'm happy as larry!

Cheers for all the messages guys! and gals!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Well done mate, how was the classic class as a whole, i wanna compete next year, but no first timers !! Weighing up classics and novices tec.

ps. where you train mate as your in essex ?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

The class had some seasoned guys in it but they just didn't have the balance J had. I didn't like the winners physique and thought he had an odd mid-section plus his posing was rather camp! I thought he was going to cry mid routine LOL


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> Well done mate, how was the classic class as a whole, i wanna compete next year, but no first timers !! Weighing up classics and novices tec.
> 
> ps. where you train mate as your in essex ?


Hey mate, I train in Thorpe bay (LA Fitness) but sometimes at proper gyms around and about. If you wanna come down and train and talk about classic etc then we can go to the Academy in Westcliff?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

well done sweeti pie :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I thought he was going to cry mid routine LOL


ahahahahahahah awwwwwwwwwwwwwww :lol:

would you have gone up and given him a cuddle if he did luke??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate, some nice routines there, we'll see, 11 months I have and everyone I will get better!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome shape Jamie... you looked great and your shape was fantastic... well done...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Vince said:


> check also these from the EC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 great routines, the top one was bob paris's posing routine


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Hey mate, I train in Thorpe bay (LA Fitness) but sometimes at proper gyms around and about. If you wanna come down and train and talk about classic etc then we can go to the Academy in Westcliff?


next time your goin to the academy let me know and i will take a drive up :thumbup1:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Maybe in 2009 my classic physique will perform some routine that impresses people:thumb: well done jamie


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Huge congrats to Jamie - well done mate, excellent work. Also well done to Colin and Baz, hugs to all.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Massive well done, J!!

Fcukin' brilliant news.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Hey mate, I train in Thorpe bay (LA Fitness) but sometimes at proper gyms around and about. If you wanna come down and train and talk about classic etc then we can go to the Academy in Westcliff?


Cool mate, may well do that. thanks for the offer..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right some pics....None of stage - I have some coming soon - the ones luke took were all from the side but a mate had a nice SLR and was sitting right central so i'll wait for those I think - here are the ones Luke took backstage after I was done...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Couple more


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

impresive batman:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looking good J!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL me 2 and a half years ago.....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/13800-new-pictures.html


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL me 2 and a half years ago.....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/13800-new-pictures.html


very impressive sweeti,you looked awesome on stage!! but can I just say god I hope you've changed your taste in pants pmsl :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

You look superb mate, well done! Big difference from 2 years ago too. What did you weigh on stage roughly? Bet you must of put a fair bit of weight back on already!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

carly said:


> very impressive sweeti,you looked awesome on stage!! but can I just say god I hope you've changed your taste in pants pmsl :lol:


Yeah I dont wear them anymore :tongue:



Waheed_Akhtar said:


> You look superb mate, well done! Big difference from 2 years ago too. What did you weigh on stage roughly? Bet you must of put a fair bit of weight back on already!


Roughly 87.6 kilos lol @ 182cm


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that is a big diffrence.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dam... excellent results. Time I pull my fist out of my ass and put more effort in!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Wow, that is a big diffrence.


Yeah but wait until the british finals 2009.....i'll be showing off my new chest and guns  pow!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Massif Well done bro! seriously very proud of you! I know you got a hectic life style with comuting/work/personal life i dont even know how you manage to fit training in!!

Seriously I know you worked your ass off and im well happy for you that it payed off! you look seriously good! im ****ed I couldnt be there unfortuantly women problems! check your PM. on that note, i do wanna say enjoy your time off and rebound! hope to meet up with u guys soon! much luv bro!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ash me and baz are planning some food next week mate most prob Monday - it'll be in town, your more than welcome to come bro!

Thanks dude, yeah its been tough but I wanted it bad!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I suggest we wait outside Ash's work and kidnap him when he comes out as thats the only way he'll meet us! where u working now Ash? I'm in Holborn...


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking fantastic dood!!

Massive well done.

Roll on the British eh


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Lookin great in those pics , i have no idea what class to enter next year


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Lookin great in those pics , i have no idea what class to enter next year


Figure?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jay mate thats awesome!!! Congratulations bud you deserve it!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Lookin great in those pics , i have no idea what class to enter next year





MaKaVeLi said:


> Figure?


yea come stand on stage with me hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

> Figure?


do they have a masters class for figure ???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well I got on the scales last night......94 Kgs.....I was 87.6 on Sunday hahaha Full as fcuk right now and bloated as hell hehe.....I am going out on Friday for some drinks after work....was gonna wear a shirt then I thought sod it, its not gonna last forever so I packed a polo shirt - my arms are still brown and vascular hahha man Sluuuuuuuuut!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> I suggest we wait outside Ash's work and kidnap him when he comes out as thats the only way he'll meet us! where u working now Ash? I'm in Holborn...


Not far from u mate, im up near bank! :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Some pics from www.Herculespower.co.uk





And from my mates camera:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

nice one mate... i did say on the day i thought the 3rd place guy could have won it i prefered his figure to sean's who i think should have been 3rd. however seeing the photos from the front makes me see why you came ahead of him but you should probably have beaten sean if only because of his posing!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

More...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PompyMan said:


> nice one mate... i did say on the day i thought the 3rd place guy could have won it i prefered his figure to sean's who i think should have been 3rd. however seeing the photos from the front makes me see why you came ahead of him but you should probably have beaten sean if only because of his posing!


LOL I'm not commenting on placement all I will say is come the finals my posing will have improved 10 fold and my chest and arms will be 2.4kg heavier lol

I have had lots of support from some awesome guys whos help I am going to use this year. Everyone has been great to me and the feedback from the show has been fantastic.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking sh1t hot J!

Whats the plan training wise? Take advantage of the rebound and keep training West-side and doing what's worked for you so far?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

well jamie i dont mind saying how i think it should have been mate

real placing 1/2/3/4/5

daves placings 2/3/1/4/5


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Looking sh1t hot J!
> 
> Whats the plan training wise? Take advantage of the rebound and keep training West-side and doing what's worked for you so far?


Hey mate, hmm yeah, I'm having two weeks off first tho (but i'm sure it'll cut to one lol), need to have some massage and stretch out and stuff, then a nice rebound and tweak the westside to add in more chest (and arms tho this is not strictly WSB then)....I have a few KGs to add this year so i'm trying to add this where I need it. The rebound after the brits will be the big one lol as I will wanna get up to Inters standard within two years after 



Vince said:


> Man sit on those hamstrings...they were split but it could only be seen in transition poses.
> 
> Looking good buddy, i still believe it was yours.
> 
> Again well done!


Yeah I would have liked to have push those out more....next time V I promise my posing will be tons better!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice pics hun, looking awesome as i have said before!!

x


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate I had you pegged for number one and number 23 for number 2 with the chap who came 1st in third... mainly on shape, composition and condition... you look awesome and I cant wait to see what gains you make in the future... well done mate...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah sure mate, i'll have a dig, the routine I have been using has been changed so many times it hardly resembles WSB anymore lol, think i'll gonna talk over a new one with Baz next week anyway - but I'll pull up the framework for you. I'm not looking at mine this week tho - its hard to see my PC screen with all the empty food wrappers on my desk haha

Grey - Cheers mate, I'm not going to make the decision as hard for the judges in the Brits  - and thats no disrespect to Sean or the others on stage - I just am gonna make sure I am ready for it this time, the Hercules was just a bit of fun really, my motive was purely to get a good rebound, now that I actually did ok, i'm going all out to win 

Thanks BC - just need to sort out that pelvic tilt now hey!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

V,

I pulled this from a couple of old posts of mine back in April....

Right, training....

Most of you know Baz has been doing Westside training. I jumped on the bandwagon about 6 months ago too. I love it, I am not to fussed about muscle shape right now just wanna add thickness. I did westside for 12 weeks and added some good size.

When I finished my last cycle I was using IGF so decided to return to HIT training and focus on the muscle I injected IGF in to pre workout. This worked well and I think I will go back to it when I swap next.

I have returned to Westside for now tho, as I want to add some more thickness and I wanna get on with big compounds.

Here it is:

Day 1 - ME Day - upper

incline bench - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM

weighted chin up 4 x 5-6

weighted dips - 3 x 5-6

Pendlay row - 4 x 5-6

Skulls - 3 x 10-15 (rotate angles every 2-3 weeks)

laterals - 3x 10-15 / shrugs superset

Day 3 - ME Day - lower

Deads - 3x5

squat - 3 x 5

Lunges - 5 x 8-12

Ham curls - 3 x 8-12

laterals - 2 x 10-15

Day 5 - RE Day - upper

Military - 3 x 12

wide grip chin - 4 x 8-12

DB press flat/incline - 3 x 12

Yates rows - 4 x 12 (pauses at gut)/ lat pull down superset

Bicep curls - 3 x 10-12

laterals - 3 x 10-15/ upright row superset

Day 7 - RE Day - lower

Ham curls - 5 x 8-12

SLDL - 4 x 10

Leg press 3x15

Lunges - 5 x 8-12

Extensions 5x10

laterals - 2 x 10-15

It is the same as DB's and works on the basis of Maximum and Repitition days. The pace is kept high right through and I try to get done in 45 mins per session.

It takes around 9 days to get round the routine, as I do Cardio on days 2,4,6 and 8 with day 9 being a complete rest. This was something I did with HIT and it worked well and gave me good recover periods so I am going to try it here.

I never really did ANY cardio before as I was always worried about burning muscle, but I have worked out my diet marcos right and with the AAS and supps like glutimine, I think i'll be ok.

On cardio days I am doing 30 mins cardio and also 15 mins abs and then either calves or forearms. I am really enjoying it, I love the cardio now.

It should lean me out well too, I think I will use it as a little experiment and see how lean I can get. Who knows I may try Yogi's extreme diet after and see if I can get a little rebound

Thats enough chit chat for now, Sat I will look throught the diet and adjust the macros to the new one, that I have, DB did point out they were wrong before but I saved the wrong sheet....

Great framework here:

http://www.defrancostraining.com/art...s_westside.htm

and adding to that:

http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/articles.htm

Example by big pete (where is he BTW?)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/training-...summed-up.html

And of course where I got the idea from.....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/advanced-...e-06-07-a.html

Read the first line of Baz's first post LOL

Just pulled them off quickly, I will be revisiting the ideas and concepts behind it in a weeks or so and may throw up a thread about it.

Cheers!


----------

